# Martini



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I bought a bred doe December 30th. Unlike the other bred does I bought this one is actually bred. Her name is T&J's boers absolut martini. She was expose to red barn farm made to order. She is due some time between January 2nd and march 16th. Just by looks I would say she has another 4-6 weeks till she kids but she is starting to build an udder. I also think she only has a single so I hope it's a doe. I really like her size and wouldn't mind having another big doe like her. She makes my other 3 does look like dwarfs.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl! Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Good luck with her and her kidding


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She's beautiful! I love that last picture, she definitely has a 'strike a pose' look to her! Has she kidded before? If so, just going off of our does, our experienced mama's tend to start bagging up about 8-10 weeks out, sometimes longer! 
I am going to guess here.... and say she'll kid sometime in Feb


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes Candice this will be her second kidding and darn it your making it longer for me to wait.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Pretty doe! I would guess end of February. 

Hopefully she'll give you a doe! 

Love the cows in that last picture! :lol:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks Victoria I am excited I just hope she can wait till a weekend when I am home but you know she won't lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she is a pretty lady and i love her name ! She is a looker for sure , love her posing for you , lol.. She is very photogenic. Her white facial marking is amazing , i love it ! The last pic with all the cows in the back pen behind her is adorable , lol.. Good luck with her , keep us posted on her


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That last picture still makes me laugh when I see it, those cows expression behind her is just too cute, and she's just standing there with a 'strike-a-pose' look.

I know end of Feb sounds like a long wait, but at least maybe the weather will be a little better by then?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

It is a long wait but still earlier then may when my other 3 are due so I guess I will take it.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty! My gals are due March 20 and her udder does look a few weeks ahead of them so I think all these late February guesses are correct! Her teats look pretty big for a boer! Or maybe I have just been looking at dry does too long...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks saltey I am pretty happy with her. I have already told the breeder to let me know if she sells more does because I would love more like her. I agree she does seem to have pretty big teats so I hope she milks good for the kids.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

After looking at Lottie from Mrs. Beer. I think martini has 6 weeks to go. But we will see.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Have you gotten any updated pics of her? I was hoping she'd go this month, I know how anxious you are to have some babies to play with


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I will try to take some tonight or this weekend.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I noticed today she is starting to loose her mucus plug. Hope that means kids by the end of the month. I am tired of seeing everyone else's kids and I don't have any hahaha


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Martini is starting to drop and her tail head is getting sunken in. I can't wait till she kids but I bet it will still be a few weeks


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like our girl Luna, she's starting to get that sunken look around her tail head, and she's has been losing her plug for a while. She's due Mar 11th. How's her udder, any change?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Her udder is slowly filling but I bet it will double before she kids. She is shedding like crazy tho which is weird since we still have a while till spring


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder why she is shedding so much ?


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

If it's her undercoat, could be lice or mites


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

RPC said:


> Her udder is slowly filling but I bet it will double before she kids. She is shedding like crazy tho which is weird since we still have a while till spring


Several of my does are shedding right now too... especially the super pregnant doe we have. They don't have lice or mites... They're just shedding earlier than normal.  Probably because of the warm temps we've been getting... :shrug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

The weather has been all over the board so I am sure that's what it ot. But we are supposed to dip back to single digits at night this week. So I hope she stays warm enough and waits a while to kid


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well her belly has really dropped. I hate not having a due date but according to her service memo her last due date is the 16 and with my luck she will wait till then. Her udder us growing everyday but still not full yet.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

An udder shot from today


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is getting there!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

She's getting close  It certainly does make things tough when not having a actual due date . Nice udder she's got there


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well her udder has gotten a little bigger and she has started arching her back and star gazing. A little pawing and she tried to sit in my lap. She got her head down and on her front knees and decided laying down wasn't the best idea. I came in side to warm up my feet for a bit. She had to pick the last coldest night of the winter. the low tonight is -2 but after tonight it's atleast in the 20's at night.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay! Hope all goes well! 

Sheesh.... that's freezing. Makes me cold just thinking about it.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She had twin does shakin & stirred will be their names. Stirred has the white on her face and she aspirated a little and isn't doing as well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations  Well done Martini , good girl :leap:
Pretty little girls  Aww , hope the little one that aspirated makes it !


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

They're cute! Congrats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

darling babies - good healing thoughts for the baby girl who aspirated


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

She is doing better I gave her a shot of baytril so I hope that helps her. I am so happy they are here


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How can you not love a boer babies face
















The solid faced girls name is shakin and the one with the white blaze is named stirred. Since their mom is martini I thought it was fitting. Sorry if you don't understand the name choices.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

What cuties! Congrats!! Two girls... that's awesome!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They sure are doing great I have turned off their heat lamp and are doing fine. It isn't supposed to get below 30 this week at night plus they have their momma to keep them warm. They are starting to try to bounce around its really funny to watch.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Yay! They are all looking great


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are so adorable ♥ I am so glad they are doing so well, soon they will be bouncing circles around you, off of you and off of everything else lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They look great!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I almost feel like I have a doeling close to being as good as Victoria or pam's kids


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

All baby Boers fall into the same gorgeous , adorable , precious class 
And she's most definitely in that class


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Absolutely!! ^ She is adorable and GORGEOUS.   

Who is her sire?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Red barn farm made to order. His sire just became ennobled a few months back but not sure of his name.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Very cool! Awesome pedigree. :thumb:


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

RED BARN FARM STREAK is the buck that they still own that is ennobled now if that's the one your talking about. I like their buck custom made! Nice does RPC


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

DappledBoers said:


> RED BARN FARM STREAK is the buck that they still own that is ennobled now if that's the one your talking about. I like their buck custom made! Nice does RPC


Yes that must be him. Martini's original owner bought made to order and bred him to martini. Then I got martini bred.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I just love that name Martini  What's your new doeling's name ?
She is sooo pretty , what a fancy little gal , nice facial marking


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Classy Gin fits her


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Trickyroo said:


> I just love that name Martini  What's your new doeling's name ?
> She is sooo pretty , what a fancy little gal , nice facial marking


Since she had twins it's martini's shakin and martini's stirred. The one with white on her face is stirred and the solid face is shakin.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Now i remember you posting that before , sorry , lol. :lol:
Im trying to keep track of way too many posts :hammer:
Perfect names !


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Finally weighed the kids and they were both 12 pounds today


----------

